# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > رسائل دكتوراة وماجستير >  رسائل ماجستير, أطروحات دكتوراه و إجازات المدرسة العليا للقضاء للتحميل.

## هيثم الفقى

رسالة ماجستير...إجازة المدرسة العليا للقضاء...أطروحة دكتوراه---للتحميل.

للتحميل إليكم الرابط التالي:
http://www.4shared.com/file/75647404...56a/DROIT.html


تجدون في الملف المواضيع التاليةك
* الحصانة القضائية الجزائية للمبعوث الدبلوماسي...أطروحة دكتوراه.
* العقد الإلكتروني على ضوء القانون المدني الجزائري...إجازة المدرسة العليا للقضاء.
* التطليق بطلب من الزوجة في قانون الأسرة الجزائري...رسالة ماجستير.


للتحميل إليكم الرابط التالي:

http://www.4shared.com/file/75801851...g_droit_1.html


تجدون في الملف المواضيع التالية:
* غسيل الأموال...أطروحة دكتوراه.
* مبدأ الفصل بين السلطات في النظام الدستوري الجزائري...رسالة ماجستير.
* أثر المذاهب السياسية في تحديد مظيفة الدولة ومدى إنعكاسها على الحقوق والحريات العامة...رسالة ماجستير.
* الإثبات في المواد الجمركية...أطروحة دكتوراه.

لتحميل المجموعة الأولى إليكم الرابط التالي:
http://www.4shared.com/file/76826667...g_droit_2.html


تجدون في الملف المواضيع التالية:
* الإقتراع النسبي والتمثيلية...حالة الجزائر.
* العوائق التي تواجه جامعة الدول العربية وطرق تجاوزها.
* النظام القانوني لنزع الملكية للمنفعة العامة في التشريع الجزائري.
* النظام القانوني لانقضاء الدعوى التأديبية في التشريع الجزائري.

لتحميل المجموعة الثانية إليكم الرابط التالي:
http://www.4shared.com/file/76856237...g_droit_3.html


تجدون في الملف المواضيع التالية:
* استجواب المتهم من طرف قاضي التحقيق.
* الحصانة القضائية الجزائية للمبعوث الدبلوماسي.
* آليات الرقابة التشريعية في النظام السياسي الجزائري.
* الإجراءات الممهدة للعملية الإنتخابية في الجزائر.
* التكامل الإقتصادي العربي على ضوء الطروحات النظرية والمرجعية القانونية.
* السيادة الشعبية في النظام الدستوري الجزائري الحالي.

من إعداد الطالب:
عبد المحسن بن فهد الحسين.
جامعة نايف العربية للعلوم الأمنية.
قسم العدالة الجنائية.
تخصص التشريع الجنائي الإسلامي.

للتحميل إليكم الرابط التالي:

http://www.m.mlfnt.net/download.php?id=541


من إعداد الطالب:
مسعودي يوسف.
المركز الجامعي بشــار.
تخصص: قانون الأسرة.
للتحميل إليكم الرابط التالي:

http://www.m.mlfnt.net/download.php?id=544


العوائق التي تواجه جامعة الدول 
العربيــــــة
وطرق تجاوزها

من إعداد الطالب: تحت إشراف الأستاذ:
أمجد رمضان فحلة. الدكتور عبد الحفيظ طاشور.

جامعة باتنة.
كلية الحقوق.
تخصص: القانون الدولي والعلاقات الدولية.

للتحميل إليكم الرابط التالي:

http://www.m.mlfnt.net/download.php?id=742

نتمنى ان تستفيدو منها......................سلام

منقول للفائدة

----------


## meslmat

ارتباط الملف الذي طلبته غير صالح.

----------


## meslmat

ارتباط الملف الذي طلبته غير صالح.

----------

